
Ask HN: What are you using for Log Management? - albert_heath
Some of the cloud solutions like sumo logic, splunk cloud seem expensive while the open source alternatives seems like a lot of investment to keep it up and running. Any recommendations?
======
eb0la
Right now I am evaluating Clickhouse as a warm/cold storage for logs.

Looked first at elastic; but since most (>80%) log searches will be on the
time dimension and not in free form queries, it makes sense to use a columnar
SQL DB

Also, my company has a lot of Oracle Hexadata DBAs on payroll and we can just
train them on Clickhouse which shares a lot of concepts with Oracle.

